# Projection Size issue.



## peacefulone61 (Jan 15, 2019)

So I am a little out of my element and am looking for a recommendation that I can realistically move towards with a projection issues. 

The problem that I have came out of a larger upgrade project where the vendor changed a specification and was signed off on without any consultation with me and now I have to deal with the aftermath. Before anyone asks I cannot return, exchange or purchase a new projector. And tHe back wall of the theater is fixed and cannot have a whole drilled through it. 

I originally requested a 4:3 projector that could fill a 10x14 screen from its mount 16 1/2 feet away (rear) projected. The vendor switched it to 16:9 nec p502w. I have contacted the manufacture and there are no lenses I can change. I was not sure if a mirror made sense or if there are after market lense that I could look into. Any thoughts.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jan 15, 2019)

So the problem is that the image is smaller than the screen? Mirrors might be the only option if it has to be that projector; it needs about 21' to fill the screen vertically.

https://www.projectorcentral.com/NEC-P502W-projection-calculator-pro.htm

Is taking delivery and reselling it to buy a more suitable one an option?


----------



## Amiers (Jan 15, 2019)

It can project a 4:3 aspect ratio. 

Just switch it to that mode. 

Page 39 of the user manual or 50 of the pdf. 
https://www.necdisplay.com/documents/UserManuals/P452H.P452W.P502H.P502W_UserManual.pdf

Projector menu. 
Menu > Adjust > Image Options > Aspect Ratio.


----------



## MNicolai (Jan 15, 2019)

That projector does not have interchangeable lenses. Neither NEC nor anyone else can provide you a different lens for it -- it's permanently built onto the projector.

The lens has a 1.3-2.21:1 zoom range. At 16.5', to fill the screen vertically with some spill over the left/right sides, you are at a 0.93:1 throw ratio. To get up to 1.3:1, you need to add another 6.5' of throw, which means if you used a mirror your image would need to be somewhere on the magnitude of 4'x8' large when it gets reflected from 16.5' away onto the screen.

Aside from mirror systems being a monumental effort to finely adjust and focus a mirror system in order to get it looking halfway decent, you would easily spend at least as much on materials as you would on a new 5000lm projector.


----------



## peacefulone61 (Jan 15, 2019)

sk8rsdad said:


> So the problem is that the image is smaller than the screen? Mirrors might be the only option if it has to be that projector; it needs about 21' to fill the screen vertically.
> 
> https://www.projectorcentral.com/NEC-P502W-projection-calculator-pro.htm
> 
> Is taking delivery and reselling it to buy a more suitable one an option?


 

I will need to check on that one to see if it is an option. I honestly never thought about reselling it


----------



## peacefulone61 (Jan 15, 2019)

Amiers said:


> It can project a 4:3 aspect ratio.
> 
> Just switch it to that mode.
> 
> ...


I have done that the image is just to small at the max zoom to be useful for productions.


----------



## macsound (Jan 15, 2019)

Yes, even though a 16:9 projector can project at 4:3, the physical chip inside is 16:9, so making it 4:3 is just not illuminating the sides of the chip.
I assume the reason they changed the model on you is because the 4:3 projector was out of production.

A high quality set of mirrors can easily allow you to rearrange your projection location. https://www.edmundoptics.com/f/First-Surface-Mirrors/12017/
Might be able to face the projector backwards or upwards to gain space. Try using a regular makeup mirror and C stand to test, and then upgrade to a high quality option when actually installing to avoid losing lumens to drug store cheap glass.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 15, 2019)

I'm curious why you can't hold the vendor responsible. After all, that projector can't even fill the width of the screen at that distance. It is off by about a foot. Otherwise, I was going to ask if you could mask the screen to 16:9 aspect.


----------



## peacefulone61 (Jan 16, 2019)

The vendors assesets have since been bought out and the old company was closed. the new company will not take any responsibility for any mistakes made prior to the assest acquisition.


----------

